# Any you MTH CONVERSION GUYS OR GALS



## COFFEEBREAK (Jul 27, 2009)

I am going to try to convert an high nosed Aristo SD-45 Here's the Question , the imfo from MTH states that the PS-2 board will only support the use of 2 motors In the SD-45 there are 4 ,you lose 1 for the reader thats leaves 3 . Is MTH being a bit understated with the 2 motor statement? or is there a work around as The people who have done this that I know are useing all three motors. If so how?
Ed


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Contact Ray Manley on here, he is the MTH expert so to speak, he will have the answers for you!! The Regal


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Raymond Manley has done it, I believe he has done the Dash9 and SD45. Also the MTH Triplex has three motors.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ray will do it for you..............Jim

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/DCS_Install_Services.htm


----------



## COFFEEBREAK (Jul 27, 2009)

JMill24 Ii have several of these I want to do. I can't afford to do them all at he same time, pay cut & etc. and all. I have been at this for about 2
years off and on trying to learn as much as I can. Ray no dought is the king of conversions I have the kit manuel ,the DVD and a friend.s step by step,but it was an O gague kit and he kind of left out this part. I was hoping Ray might see this and reply. If I goof up there goes about $300 pooff
The manuel states 2 motors ???????????? How

Ed


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ed, you may wait awile for Ray to see this thread, so just send him an email. i'm sure he will help you out.........Jim


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ray has done a bunch of locos for me, 1 motor has to be removed to make room for a flywheel. Send Ray or Chuck an Email they will probably help you out with the info..


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed, 
I will send a link to this post to Ray via email so he will see it. He is definately the one to help you. 

Cliff


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ed,

The board can handle the three motors fine. They are relatively small and when you compare an MTH GS4 to a Dash-9 in a drawbar pull test the amperage draw is higher on a GS4 with one larger motor than it is with a Dash-9 with three. (traction tires on the GS-4 and lack of on the Dash-9 have a bit to do with that) Overall from what we've seen, the motor driver on these DCS boards seem to be very robust. I will note that in the Triplex they are actually using a separate 'Slave board' to drive that tender motor. (slave board is located in the tender)

Also, use the One Gauge Diesel kit BTW. (The kits retail for $180) 

Hope this helps.


Raymond


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok you lost me as I know there are 4 motors in the -9 and SD 45 so what gives talking 3. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Have to remove one motor and substitute a flywheel with a tachometer strip for the MTH system. That's how it reads motor rpm. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## COFFEEBREAK (Jul 27, 2009)

I assume you piggy back the leads from the thrid moter to one of the other motors leads or how?????? If this is a simple question to you, please remember that this is deep water ror me .

I read somewhere that there was a slave board in the Triplex, it may have been in one of Ray's earlier post.
Thanks 

Ed


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes. 

They are already interconnected by the existing internal Aristocraft wiring.


----------



## COFFEEBREAK (Jul 27, 2009)

It is my infomarion you can buy the kits from MTH for$150, if you join their club .$25 a year for a basic membership. When i I said $300 that includer the distruction of the engine and other odds and ends etc.
Ed


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By COFFEEBREAK on 31 Oct 2009 09:05 AM 
It is my infomarion you can buy the kits from MTH for$150, if you join their club .$25 a year for a basic membership. When i I said $300 that includer the distruction of the engine and other odds and ends etc.
Ed
The price of the kit is $180.00 for NON club members and $150.00 for club members. It is definately worth the price reduction to join the club.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

That is right on the kits direct from MTH. If you have to go to a dealer though they normally charge the full retail price.

Don't worry about the engine itself, you will destroy any electronics board long before you damage an engine. Make sure you use a fuse to limit any short current while doing your work and you'll be fine. 


Raymond


----------



## COFFEEBREAK (Jul 27, 2009)

Ray what size fuse would suggest and where do I place it?
Ed


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By COFFEEBREAK on 31 Oct 2009 10:50 PM 
Ray what size fuse would suggest and where do I place it?
Ed
Ed,

use an in-line fuse holder, like one you can get at an auto parts store, in the positive wire running from the Transformer to the TIU. You can then use either a 5 or 10 amp fuse. That way, as you add more trains, you can put in a bigger fuse and also, it will save you transformer fuse from blowing. we use a Blade type fuse holder.

Cliff


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

For running engines I think what Cliff has suggested is good. On doing bench testing on a single engine I might start with maybe a 3amp fuse(if you are testing the motors) but as far as initial power up tests with everything connected and set I'd recommend a 1 amp fuse. And I do like Cliff and put it in the postitive wire out of the transformer between it and any other devices down the line.


Raymond


----------



## COFFEEBREAK (Jul 27, 2009)

Cliff Thanks for the advice . I have been messing around with MRH trains for about 4 1/2 years now and I agree with you on your fuse set up and thats how mine are run, inline 10 amp fuse
in positive line between bridgewerks transformer and fixed 1 in at the TIU.I have never had a problem yet as far as blowing fuses . I have a bunch of Aristo& USA and a few Bachmann but I generally run MTH most of the time. 
Ed


----------

